# HKS - R35 Offers!!!!!



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

To celebrate the HKS R32 GpA car visiting the Europe! HKS have put together some epic deals for us to pass on!

Info below. Please contact us if you would like to get in on this!!
Please note that these prices are Ex VAT & Delivery. 
email: [email protected]!


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Dont forget the HKS Intercooler to compliment this set up! 
You will find some nice discount codes in our section for this too 

HKS Intercooler R35 GTR 13001-AN013 :: Sumo Power


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you for all the enquiries so far yes this is a genuine offer !!


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

Is there a deal on just the HKS GT100 full turbo kit ?


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi Mrw

You have PM.


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Please contact for any more info needed.


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Offer still running & stock is good at the moment.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

any deals on hks turbo kits for R32 GTRs


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Jm-Imports said:


> any deals on hks turbo kits for R32 GTRs


I'll have to see what we have available Jurgen. 
Drop us a mail if poss. :thumbsup:


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Some deals still available chaps


----------

